# Best palm grip mouse for 2k



## Chetan1991 (May 28, 2015)

Which is the best mouse available for around rs.2000 with a palm grip? I've been using Logitech G300 for a year but its small size isn't comfortable enough and i'm looking for a bigger mouse.


----------



## beingGamer (May 29, 2015)

Logitech G400s
was about 1500/- when i bought


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 29, 2015)

Found a great deal on G600 on Paytm. Bought it for 2k (after cashback.)


----------

